

The Real World Doesn't Have Undo - irrlichthn
http://www.irrlicht3d.org/pivot/entry.php?id=1458

======
angersock
The real world _does_ have building standards.

Those don't look like 16" spacing between stud centers--I'd be a bit worried
about leaning on it.

Cute kid though! :)

EDIT: For what it's worth, I can't mud drywall to save my life. :(

